# my lil buddy took a seizure



## kevin2 (Jan 12, 2013)

or a stroke hes been very weak all day he is walking now but very weak legs and he is shaky. from reading online i quess seizures r comon. anything i can give him to help gain his strength back? he cant keep his eyes open long eather


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He needs to see a vet


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I second that. My advice is get him in as soon as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

This dog needs to be seen asap!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's time to see a vet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry your little buddy isn't doing well.  I agree with the others, it is definitely time to get him to the vet, and QUICKLY! Seizures aren't actually all that common in dogs, and it could be anything really...including things you wouldn't think would be all that big a deal, yet can be fatal for little dogs, such as hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) or dehydration. Please let us know how it goes at the vet, and I'll be keeping your little buddy in my prayers.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I really don't understand when someone, who obviously loves his/her dog, goes to a forum for infomation, when it is really only a vet they should be seeing. If they don't have the money, most vet's will work with you, if you are upfront about the lack of money. This is an emergency and the dog needs to be seen NOW.


----------



## kevin2 (Jan 12, 2013)

vet cant tell if it was a stroke or seizure but he is better now running around and humping the cat like he always does lol (obv noone wants to here that but its a sign for me hes better) thanks guys


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Did the vet do any tests? I hope it was an isolated incident. I am happy to hear he is doing better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My dog has had several seizures and acts totally normal with in mins...he might then sleep for an hr afterwards but can walk normal with in 5 mins...to me doesn't sound like a seizure ..unless it was a cluster of them ...in that case I'd not want your pup to have to many of those in a row...could cause some serious problems...best to on the safe side..


----------

